
Daring Fireball: Everything Else - ocean12
http://daringfireball.net/2013/03/everything_else
======
ocean12
Salient point:

"The people who are getting the “Apple never did anything like this before”
vapors from Apple’s throwing of sharp elbows in the direction of Samsung seem
to forget that this is the same company that ran the John Hodgman/Justin Long
“Get a Mac” campaign."

